# The Berkshire Red 20th March



## richart (Feb 27, 2019)

My golf society, the Mariners, are playing the Berkshire again this year on the 20th March. It will be on the Red Course which is the one with six par 3's, 4's and 5's. Probably most golfers favourite out of the two Berkshire courses.

The deal this year is Â£100, which includes bacon rolls on arrival, 18 holes individual stableford, and most importantly the full three course lunch ! Prizes are also included in the deal. A round at The Berkshire is normally Â£150 plus, and the food would take the cost nearer Â£200, so this is a great deal. tee times will be around 0800 - 0900.

If you would like to play, put your name down on this thread. Monies will be collected on the day, but if you do have to pull out as much notice as possible will be appreciated. i imagine we there will be about 10 spaces for forumers, so get your name down quickly.

There are quite a few forumers in the Mariners, and I imagine quite a few will be playing, so there will be plenty of friendly faces. The Mariners are quite friendly as well !! 

You will need a jacket and tie for the lunch.

Any queries please ask.


----------



## sam85 (Feb 27, 2019)

Rich was it the blue course we played last year?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Rich was it the blue course we played last year?
		
Click to expand...

It was the blue course we played  last time.

I canâ€™t do The Berkshire this year as I have to work that dayðŸ˜±


----------



## sam85 (Feb 27, 2019)

That's what I was hoping.

Count me in.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It was the blue course we played  last time.

I canâ€™t do The Berkshire this year as I have to work that dayðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...




sam85 said:



			That's what I was hoping.

Count me in.
		
Click to expand...

You were hoping Glyn couldn't make it???


----------



## sam85 (Feb 27, 2019)

drive4show said:



			You were hoping Glyn couldn't make it???



Click to expand...

I realised that after I posted it but was hoping no one would notice ðŸ˜³
Sorry glyn ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2019)

sam85 said:



			I realised that after I posted it but was hoping no one would notice ðŸ˜³
Sorry glyn ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

I know my game at West Hill with you wasnâ€™t great due to my great golf but come on Sam, try not to make it so obvious you was relieved when I said I couldnâ€™t go ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## sam85 (Feb 28, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I know my game at West Hill with you wasnâ€™t great due to my great golf but come on Sam, try not to make it so obvious you was relieved when I said I couldnâ€™t go ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Haha how could I forget that day, me walking 500 yards on a 260 par 4 and you making one of the best birdies I've seen from behind a tree!!


----------



## Crow (Feb 28, 2019)

Disappointed that I'm going to have to miss this, again, no holiday left.


----------



## richart (Feb 28, 2019)

Crow said:



			Disappointed that I'm going to have to miss this, again, no holiday left. 

Click to expand...

That is a shame Nick.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 28, 2019)

Sadly I am out. I should be attending my fil funeral  but I will be several 1000 miles away, on business in China. Bit of a diary clash on the 20th.


----------



## Homer (Feb 28, 2019)

Be aware you may be playing off mats/dropping in the rough.  

Lunch is still top notch though!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 28, 2019)

Homer said:



			Be aware you may be playing off mats/dropping in the rough. 

Lunch is still top notch though!
		
Click to expand...

I have never known the Berkshire to use a mats policy.


----------



## Homer (Feb 28, 2019)

Keep up Stanley.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 28, 2019)

Homer said:



			Keep up Stanley.
		
Click to expand...

No idea what you mean, please enlighten me?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 28, 2019)

drive4show said:



			No idea what you mean, please enlighten me?[/QUOT
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t throw this around lightly, but donâ€™t feed the trolls.


----------



## Homer (Feb 28, 2019)

The need for mats on fairways on the golf courses at The Berkshire.  Might be off by then but I doubt it - lots of holes and lots of sand.  Greens great and still good fun and totally playable.  Non Qualifier tho I suspect!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 28, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			I donâ€™t throw this around lightly, but donâ€™t feed the trolls.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I've noticed that ðŸ‘


----------



## User20205 (Feb 28, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Yes I've noticed that ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

He may be odd, I reckon heâ€™s paddy k in disguise.....but the Berkshire were off fairway mats for a pro event 2 weeks ago. The fairways havenâ€™t recovered from last summer apparently. 
I guess the members there are settling for mediocrity eh Paddy? ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi Rich when do you need to know by? Want to play but got to try and move a couple of things about


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Hi Rich when do you need to know by? Want to play but got to try and move a couple of things about
		
Click to expand...

 No rush. End of next week would be fine.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 4, 2019)

Homer said:



			The need for mats on fairways on the golf courses at The Berkshire.  Might be off by then but I doubt it - lots of holes and lots of sand.  Greens great and still good fun and totally playable.  Non Qualifier tho I suspect!
		
Click to expand...

I bow to your superior knowledge, it appears they have had a problem with the fairways and indeed been using mats. Very unusual for a course in the south, thanks for pointing it out


----------



## TXL (Mar 9, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I bow to your superior knowledge, it appears they have had a problem with the fairways and indeed been using mats. Very unusual for a course in the south, thanks for pointing it out  

Click to expand...

Anyone that is put off by the thought of playing this top course by having to use mats, I got the following from a fellow Mariner:  _ I phoned the course on 2nd March, and the restriction where all players had to use mats from the fairways for their shots ends on 4th March, so all will be good for us on the 20th!_


----------



## DRW (Mar 10, 2019)

Was hoping to make the Berkshire this year as not played either courses and its a good price, but I've just not go far enough with the end of year payroll & MTD letters. Hopefully there will be space next year if you go there and there are spaces are forumers.

Have a great day.


----------



## sam85 (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm afraid I'm not going to be able to make it now. Gutted ðŸ˜•


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2019)

DRW said:



			Was hoping to make the Berkshire this year as not played either courses and its a good price, but I've just not go far enough with the end of year payroll & MTD letters. Hopefully there will be space next year if you go there and there are spaces are forumers.

Have a great day.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Darren. You will be very welcome next year.


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2019)

sam85 said:



			I'm afraid I'm not going to be able to make it now. Gutted ðŸ˜•
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry to hear that Sam. Hopefully next year.


----------

